# So you think you've seen everything..



## Alex (1/4/15)

Meet Vapedrone

https://www.myfreedomsmokes.com/vap..._content=Subscriber#8141&utm_campaign=3-31-15

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Alex (1/4/15)




----------



## free3dom (1/4/15)

@Paulie ...found a use for your new toy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (1/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/4/15)

Good one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (1/4/15)

I really love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delasuerte (2/4/15)

Lol awesome stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (2/4/15)

HAHA.. comes with a free ebola drip tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------

